# New setup - help needed...



## safish (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello All,
This is my first post and I will try to provide as much as information as possible before asking the question.

I have placed an order for 55G SeaClear system II with a water heater and a Venturi protein skimmer. I am planning to keep it as a fish tank and if everything works out well, may be put few corals (I hope that should be OK).

Since this is my first saltwater aquarium, I have few questions.

1. Do I need to buy anything other than what I specified for tank (not fishes)?.
2. Do I need reverse osmosis?. My house has complete water treatment system. Can I use this water?.
3. How long do I need to cycle the water before adding fish?.
4. Last question, during cycling time, how often and what quantity of water do I need to replace/refill?.

Thanks and appreciate your response.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

ill try to help you with some questions,1 st you are going to want to use R.O water live sand,Live rock to get your Cycle going ,your not going to want to do a water change intil it cycles ,remember get a salt test kit ,and most of all gravity tester.

Welcome to the forum :wave: 
Carl.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome.

I'll try to not put the cart before the horse.

You don't need to worry yourself with live sand or live rock with a non-reef tank. They will add beauty and aid in nitrate removal but it can simply be your choice to use it. 

You do not mention what exactly a "whole house system" is. That could be a simple carbon filter in a 10" housing after your water mains or a water softener. If you look carefully at a RO system you'll notice the first piece is a common " 10" whole house spun filter". It takes much more than that to make RO water. A system like that will leave a tremendous amount of filth in the water and will not remove chlorine. A water softener can be detrimental to fish keeping as it removes mineral deposits and replaces them with salt ions. This can make it very difficult to properly buffer your water. It is best to get your tank water before the softener whether you have a freshwater or saltwater tank.


----------

